# Magnet Schraubenzieher



## yassin2605 (14. März 2009)

Stimmt es das das mainboard oder andere hardware von magneten(z.b schraubenzieher) kaputt gehen kann


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. März 2009)

Also von einem magnetischen schraubendreher definitiv nicht.Ich arbeite mit so einem,wenn ich mal wieder einen pc zusammen schraube und bisher ist noch nix passiert (3 pc`s komplett zusammen geschraubt+unzählige modifikationen damit vorgenommen)


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. März 2009)

Solang der PC nicht läuft, während du mit nem magnetischen Schraubenzieher darin rumbaust, sollte absolut nichts passieren können.


----------



## aurionkratos (14. März 2009)

Selbst wenn er an ist sollte nicht alzu viel passieren, da solche Schraubenzieher idr. viel zu schwach magnetisch sind. Wobei das rumschrauben im eingeschalteten PC eh nicht so zu empfehlen ist


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. März 2009)

Naja ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es zu einer gewissen induktiven Spannung kommt, die beim Bewegen der Spitze über die filegranen Leiterbahnen auf der Graka oder dem Mobo entsteht und das diese die Funktion des Mobos im laufenden Betrieb stören kann. Ob dies aber wirklich zu Schäden führen kann, weiß ich nicht, aber man muss es ja nicht herausfordern.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. März 2009)

Ich hab wohl in den letzten 10Jahren an die 70 Rechner zusammen gebaut,und alle - na ratet mal -richtig mit einem magnetischen Schraubendreher.
Ausfallrate gleich 0.


----------



## Schluwel (14. März 2009)

passieren kann nix um die Antworten mal zusammen zu fassen =D ^^ ich selbst bau auch mit magnetischen Schraubendrehern.. das einzigste was passieren kann ist das er dir aus der Hand fällt und irgendwas schrottet... das hat im entferntesten Sinne auch was mit Magnetwirkung zu tun ^^

Schluwel


----------

